# Machine lift



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm almost positive I've seen a thread about this at some point but I couldn't find anything in the search....

I'm looking to install a truck crane with an electric winch/hoist to get my machines off and on the back of the van. I remember someone mentioning a Harbor Freight setup, but there's some things I'll trust HF with and most I won't (they have killer prices on tarps! lol). Any suggestions??


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I had bought their manual winch and converted with an electric winch. Only difficulty is all the wire rope needs to be off to bolt the winch down.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I wish mine had a leash on the controls so I could stand back 8 feet or so when hoisting. I currently have the controls on the crane so I have to stand in the mousetrap each time I use it... not cool.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

wharfrat said:


> I wish mine had a leash on the controls so I could stand back 8 feet or so when hoisting. I currently have the controls on the crane so I have to stand in the mousetrap each time I use it... not cool.


The harbor freight winch had a 4' wire if I recall. Actually you could make any length by cutting the wire and splicing it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's the best pics I could find of it. I took it out to install a HF toolbox and used a block and tackle with unistrut to lift my cart jetter. Then I installed Pull-Out Paulie and haven't needed either one since.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

If you really want something nice check out Spitz Lift or Western Mule. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I installed an HF3000lb electric winch (w/8ft control cord) in my van to load/unload my portable Brute Jetter. works awesome, and its the safe way to do it. No workers comp suits against this guy!

I also am in the process of mounting a crane/winch in the back of my pickup truck to lift 55gal drums in and out. I will take pics tomorrow.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> If you really want something nice check out Spitz Lift or Western Mule. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a spitz lift. I love it. Works great. Attaches to trailer hitch when you need it.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> Here's the best pics I could find of it. I took it out to install a HF toolbox and used a block and tackle with unistrut to lift my cart jetter. Then I installed Pull-Out Paulie and haven't needed either one since.


Well they had a sweet Memorial Day sale at HF and I picked up the crane with a 20% off coupon and the 2500lb. winch with a coupon for $69.99...Figured for that price it's worth a shot :thumbup:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

supakingDFW said:


> Well they had a sweet Memorial Day sale at HF and I picked up the crane with a 20% off coupon and the 2500lb. winch with a coupon for $69.99...Figured for that price it's worth a shot :thumbup:


Pics or it didn't happen lolz


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wharfrat said:


> I wish mine had a leash on the controls so I could stand back 8 feet or so when hoisting. I currently have the controls on the crane so I have to stand in the mousetrap each time I use it... not cool.


harbor freight winches have wireless controls from a remote( like you have for your trucks), so no wires to get crimped and you can stand away


----------

